# Hello, Looking for suggestion, possible roof leak, mold etc



## R1000 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello all...

I'm a recent homeowner, and I have now noticed a problem area in the house.  I  know that my roof is on the old side and needs replacing (we may do this next summer).  But for know I have a issue in a enclosed porch, luckily this problem is not in the Kitchen, bedroom, living room.  

The area are circled in the pics below, when it rains the inside get "very" damp.  It' been very humid recently (here in NJ), and there is now what seems to be mold growing (a black substance that we have been cleaning up with a light bleach and water solution).  What can anyone suggest, Can that "area" of roof be fixed and if so, that takes care of the outside part, but won't the mold keep coming back?  I don't know how to keep that area free from moisture, There a many windows but like i said it's been very humid so I don't know if keeping the windows open will help.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Aug 27, 2007)

I assume the mold is on the wall and not the ceiling according to your circled area. If so the leak maybe coming from the top of the door on the outside and not the roof. If theres mold on the ceiling then a little more work will be involved. If it were me I would remove the top trim on the door and cut a section of drywall off to take a peek. You may also have to take the crown off but first just a section without interfering with the crown to take a look and report back here with your findings.


----------



## travelover (Aug 27, 2007)

Can you provide a photo taken from outside to show the roof relative to the area over the door??


----------



## R1000 (Aug 27, 2007)

travelover said:


> Can you provide a photo taken from outside to show the roof relative to the area over the door??



There ya go... i just fixed the broken link above...


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Aug 28, 2007)

I would be very suspicious about the leanto roof above the door. Most things are repairable but hard to say without beaing there. 
Are you getting anything on the ceiling???
Can you take a close up pic of the top of that leanto roof above the door?


----------



## R1000 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok I will try to take some pics after work....


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Aug 28, 2007)

R1000 said:


> Ok I will try to take some pics after work....



Are you getting anything on the ceiling???


----------



## R1000 (Aug 28, 2007)

Daryl in Nanoose said:


> Are you getting anything on the ceiling???



No there is nothing on the ceiling at all.... it's all on the side... I'm looking for a reason to take that ugly awning off(left over from the previous owners I closed on this house tis past April), I wonder if the holes that have been drilled into the siding can be the issue????


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Aug 28, 2007)

R1000 said:


> No there is nothing on the ceiling at all.... it's all on the side... I'm looking for a reason to take that ugly awning off(left over from the previous owners I closed on this house tis past April), I wonder if the holes that have been drilled into the siding can be the issue????


 It most certainly can. If the proper method was not followed then water can most certainly make its way inside.


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello R1000:
I can see lots of shingles curled under on the main roof. The lower pitched roof will be far advanced in wear. Yes, you need to tear off the old and put on new shingles. Tree limbs overhanging the roof can cause lots of problems and should be cut back. Finally, it looks like someone has added vinyl siding to the house; there could be a problem with the flashing in conjunction with the siding.
You have my blessings my friend and I hope you can remedy the problem before winter sets in.
Glenn


----------

